# briggs 5.5 won't start



## sdollar3 (May 27, 2006)

briggs 5.5 won't run. It will start with starting fluid, i checked the carb, it is clean the flote works fine but it just won't run on gas.  
I can't find the set screw for the air/fuel mix 
This engine is on a Craftsman 5-1/2 hp Front Tine Tiller
[email protected]


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

sounds like you might have a plugged jet in the carb...you should clean it good, with carb spray & compressed air.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

IF its a newer engine, it will probablly have a epa regulated carb on it, no adjustment needles....
Sounds the same, you got trash in the carb (you won't see it though) and it needs a tear down, soak in carb cleaner for a few hours, and a blow out (through any and all holes) with compressed air.


----------

